# Colour blindness



## jambo (Oct 15, 2013)

I was at the opticians who feels I have an issue with colour blindness. I need to go to the hospital now to do further tests before getting the brown light to go ahead with treatment


----------



## Edward (Oct 15, 2013)

Since this is posted in entertainment and humor (although I don't get the joke), do you see a thumb at the bottom of my post? If so, what color is it? And what happens when you click on it?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 15, 2013)

Is this a prayer request or a joke? Cause I have some really good color blindness jokes if it is a joke. Just in case it is not I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 15, 2013)

jambo said:


> I was at the opticians who feels I have an issue with colour blindness. I need to go to the hospital now to do further tests before getting the brown light to go ahead with treatment



At first I was getting ready to post this: 

Then I realized it was a joke and in the entertainment and humor section, so I will post this:


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 15, 2013)

jambo said:


> I have an issue with colour blindness



It could be that unnecessary "U" that is throwing you off.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 16, 2013)

jambo said:


> I was at the opticians who feels I have an issue with colour blindness. I need to go to the hospital now to do further tests before getting the brown light to go ahead with treatment



I'll be praying that you keep the day job 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## earl40 (Oct 16, 2013)

His glasses are tinted brown also.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 16, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > I have an issue with colour blindness
> ...



We invented the language - so we decide on the "u"!


----------



## jambo (Oct 16, 2013)

Edward said:


> Since this is posted in entertainment and humor (although I don't get the joke), do you see a thumb at the bottom of my post? If so, what color is it? And what happens when you click on it?



Would that be the brown one that disappeared when I clicked it?


----------



## Somerset (Oct 16, 2013)

Edward said:


> Since this is posted in entertainment and humor (although I don't get the joke), do you see a thumb at the bottom of my post? If so, what color is it? And what happens when you click on it?



Chuckling at this when I tried to quote Bill the Baptist - found him helpful rather than quoting him!


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 16, 2013)

You spelled color wrong. Oh, wait, you're from Ireland. That's okay. You live closer to Scotland than do I. I let it slide this time.


----------



## jambo (Oct 16, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> You spelled color wrong. Oh, wait, you're from Ireland. That's okay. You live closer to Scotland than do I. I let it slide this time.



Colour, spelt as it is in the AV!


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 16, 2013)

jambo said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > You spelled color wrong. Oh, wait, you're from Ireland. That's okay. You live closer to Scotland than do I. I let it slide this time.
> ...



Oh.

If I wasn't a baser man of a lesser sort regrading this matter, thy servant would have known such before hence.


----------



## Edward (Oct 16, 2013)

jambo said:


> Would that be the brown one that disappeared when I clicked it?



I figured that 'brown light' was just some British socialized medicine approval terminology that we aren't going to have to learn until next year.


----------



## JoannaV (Oct 16, 2013)

jambo said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > You spelled color wrong. Oh, wait, you're from Ireland. That's okay. You live closer to Scotland than do I. I let it slide this time.
> ...



Vaguely related, for most of my life I thought "judgment" was a silly American misspelling.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 16, 2013)

Used it at work this morning and got a chuckle there...


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 16, 2013)

JoannaV said:


> Vaguely related, for most of my life I thought "judgment" was a silly American misspelling.



Indeed, I think it was as in the 19th century that the English started spelling it wrong.


----------

